# Performed at another gig!



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

I did it again!!! So ever since my first gig back in October, I've been playing at open mics where you go up and play a few songs. If they like you, sometimes you'll get offered a gig. Well I was offered a 2nd gig, which occurred today (Saturday). It was a lot of fun. It consisted of me (violin), 2 guitarists, 1 pianist, and 1 drummer. We played pretty well for the most part. Unfortunately I didn't take any videos from tonight, but here's a video of me playing Wagon Wheel by Old Crow Medicine Show at our first gig.






Anyway, you may be wondering how I'm able to perform with my SA. Well I've worked on it for years. I initially couldn't even play in front of my teacher, but I slowly worked my way up. I still get anxious sometimes, but I'm much better at dealing with it.

This is to say that *there's a difference between a limit and a horizon.* In other words, just because you can't see it, just because you don't think you can do it, doesn't mean you can't! You have so much more potential than you realize! I thought it was impossible for me to play in front of people because of my SA and terrible performance anxiety, but I proved myself wrong. Hopefully this gives someone hope that they can do it too.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

that is awesome! looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro, keep improving.


----------



## Sean95 (Feb 18, 2017)

Nice, dude! You guys sound great! I've been doing a lot of open mics too recently. I play my guitar and sing songs that I wrote. I recently joined a rock ensemble at my college and we've played a couple gigs! I've found playing and singing on stage is a great way to conquer social anxiety. I'm the same way, I still get nervous on stage, but I've come a long way from when I first started playing.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

That's amazing, congrats !.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations! Absolutely fantastic! They even sang along


----------



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

Sean95 said:


> Nice, dude! You guys sound great! I've been doing a lot of open mics too recently. I play my guitar and sing songs that I wrote. I recently joined a rock ensemble at my college and we've played a couple gigs! I've found playing and singing on stage is a great way to conquer social anxiety. I'm the same way, I still get nervous on stage, but I've come a long way from when I first started playing.


That's awesome! And I completely agree. It's a great way to overcome your SA and to force yourself to socialize and meet other people. I've found that musicians are usually really nice people and easy to converse with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That's amazing.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Awesome. I love it.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Wow congrats! good stuff! Its impressive that despite SA you can be comfortable in front of a crowd and even sing! I could never do that and I also sound like a crow so I keep it solo in my car.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Good job man. Did playing with a band or group instead of yourself help?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Nice!  Hats off to ya.

Kinda noisy there, but from what I could hear you guys sound pretty good too.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey thats pretty good. 

Congrats.


----------



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

Pogowiff said:


> Good job man. Did playing with a band or group instead of yourself help?


Yes playing with a group helps a lot! I'm also in my school orchestra so that helps as well. Although I do sometimes play alone at my school on Saturday evenings. I do kind of a street corner thing where people can walk by and listen. For that I'll usually be a bit anxious at first but it goes away relatively quickly. By the end I usually have 0 anxiety.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

You guys are good! I hate that song, though. I used to play in a song circle and somebody would play it every week until I got sick of it. Do some Grateful Dead!


----------



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome job man. Way to go!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice one! Sounds like the spot you were at was good and receptive too


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Congratulations. I remember when you posted about your first gig. 
I hope you'll get to perform more and more gigs.

:clap


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Wagon Wheel? Dope man, I play that song on guitar.


----------



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

Here's a video from our most recent gig this past weekend.


----------



## Tongue Twisted (Mar 23, 2017)

You have a lot of guts! Well done, man. That's amazing.


----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)

its pretty hard to be in front of people, but you seem to be enjoying, its very cool!


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Extremely inspirational, thank you.


----------

